# [gelöst] Soundprobleme

## Jimini

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mich gestern mal daran gesetzt, mein Mikro zum laufen zu bringen, um Skype vollumfänglich nutzen zu können. Leider habe ich mich dabei mittlerweile ziemlich verfahren. 

Zunächst mal Eckdaten zu meinem System:

Kernel 3.4.9

Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

KDE 4.8.5

Bis gestern Abend hatte ich eine Audigy 2 im Rechner stecken, die aber scheinbar neuerdings ab und an den Rechner freezen lässt, wenn ich Lautsprecher anschließe. Also habe ich die Karte rausgenommen und fahre jetzt nur mit Onboard-Sound.

Bei der Konfigurationsorgie habe ich mittlerweile den Überblick verloren, was ich wofür installieren und wie konfigurieren muss. ALSA? Pulseaudio? Phonon? GStreamer? VLC? Bislang hatte ich immer alles mit ALSA zurechtgebastelt, womit die Wiedergabe auch einwandfrei funktionierte. Nur hat Pulseaudio jetzt irgendwie einiges verkompliziert.

Die USE-Flags "alsa" und "pulseaudio" habe ich systemweit aktiviert, die installierten Pakete sind up to date. Der momentane Stand ist wie folgt:

- smplayer gibt Ton aus ("alsa (0.0 - HDA Intel"))

- mpd gibt keinen Ton aus (egal ob "alsa" oder "pulse" verwendet wird

- die KDE-Multimedia-Einstellungen geben keinen Ton aus

- aplay gibt keinen Ton aus

Wie geht es nun weiter? Der Umstand, dass es - so mein Empfinden - zig Dienste und Audioserver sowie unzählige gelistete Audiogeräte auf meinem Rechner gibt, lässt mir gerade gefühlt büschelweise graue Haare wachsen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn du pulseaudio nicht unbedingt brauchst, schmeiß es erst mal wieder raus.

Dann solltest du dich entscheiden ob du gstreamer oder vlc als KDE Backend willst. Das was du nicht willst, raus schmeißen. Manche Programme bestehen noch auf gstreamer, da musst du aufpassen.

Erst danach würde ich weiter suchen.

Sebastian

----------

## Jimini

Irgendwie...funktioniert jetzt scheinbar alles so, wie es soll. Ich habe jeglichen Pulseaudio-Kram runtergeputzt und musste nur noch mit den Reglern experimentieren. Keine Ahnung was da bisher immer schief lief.

Danke für den Input, Hollowman!

MfG Jimini

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Das was du nicht willst, raus schmeißen.

 

Wieso das denn? Die kommen sich nicht in die Quere. Und wenn man mal Probleme haben sollte, kann man ausprobieren obs am phonon-backend liegt.

 *Quote:*   

> Manche Programme bestehen noch auf gstreamer, da musst du aufpassen.

 

Ja, aber auf gstreamer OHNE phonon (mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ein Programm sagt "ich brauche phonon-gstreamer" - oder hast du da ein Beispiel?)

qt-webkit braucht z.B. gstreamer, aber kein phonon.

Und um die ganze Verunsicherung perfekt zu machen:

Es gibt einen nirgendwo dokumentierten "recommended stack" (1) der besagt "phonon bitte nur mit pulseaudio". Klappt pulseaudio nicht liegt das an der schlechten Einbindung durch die Distribution.

Und phonon-gstreamer wird über kurz oder lang fix auf pulseaudio bauen (2).

Deshalb setze ich jetz auf phonon-vlc  :Smile: 

(Vielleicht war das doch zu arg OffTopic, aber ich habs geschrieben drum wirds auch abgeschickt...)

Servus

Franz

(1) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279448

(2) http://wm161.net/2012/05/16/musings-on-the-linux-audio-stack/

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich weiß das die sich nicht in die Quere kommen. Aber wenn er 3 verschiedene Soundsysteme drauf hat ist die Fehlersuche wesentlich schwerer als wenn er sich auf das beschränkt was er braucht.

Ich meinte auch rein auf gstreamer. Wenn ich phonon-vlc benutze brauch ich kein gstreamer mehr Den will ich dann auch nicht auf meinem System haben. Das geht aber halt nur wenn ich keine Programme drauf habe die gstreamer brauchen.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

Warnt denn portage nicht, wenn man etwas deinstallieren will, das noch gebraucht wird?

```
# cave uninstall gstreamer

Done: 2276 steps               

These are the actions I will take, in order:

<   media-libs/gstreamer 0.10.35:0.10::installed

    Reasons: target

Total: 1 uninstalls

I cannot proceed without being permitted to do the following:

X   media-libs/gst-plugins-bad 0.10.22:0.10::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (DEPEND), dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent

[weitere gst-plugins]

X   media-plugins/gst-plugins-vp8 0.10.22:0.10::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (DEPEND), dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent

X   net-libs/webkit-gtk 1.8.3-r300:3::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (DEPEND), dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent

X   www-client/opera 12.02.1578:0::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent

X   www-client/opera-next 12.50.1583:0::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent

X   x11-libs/qt-webkit 4.8.3:4::installed

    Will be broken by uninstalls:

    Reasons: dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (DEPEND), dependent upon media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10::installed (RDEPEND)

    Cannot proceed without: --uninstalls-may-break or --remove-if-dependent
```

----------

## Hollowman

Nein das tut emerge nicht.

Ich meinte damit auch eher das er bei seiner Entscheidung ob er vlc oder gstreamer nimmt dran denken soll.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Nein das tut emerge nicht. ...

  Doch, das macht portage auch. Schaut dann zb so aus 

```
# emerge -avc gstreamer 

Calculating dependencies... done!

  media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35 pulled in by:

    media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.22

    media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35

    media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.30

    media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18

    media-libs/opencv-2.4.2

    media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.2-r1

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdio-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvb-0.10.22

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.22

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10.22

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.22

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-twolame-0.10.18

    media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-0.10.18

    www-client/firefox-15.0.1

    x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.3

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1029

Packages in world:    149

Packages in system:   42

Required packages:    1029

Number removed:       0
```

Oder mit großem "C" (--unmerge)

```
# emerge -avC gstreamer 

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

 media-libs/gstreamer                                                                                                                                                                                              

    selected: 0.10.35                                                                                                                                                                                              

   protected: none                                                                                                                                                                                                 

     omitted: none                                                                                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

All selected packages: media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35                                                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.                                                                                                                                                                    

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.                                                                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] n                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Quitting.
```

----------

## Jimini

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge! Ich bin ohnehin noch am testen, ob das jetzt stabil läuft - teilweise habe ich nach einem Reboot nur noch auf den Frontausgängen am Gehäuse Sound, mal ist der Sound nach stundenlangem Idlen teilweise weg (smplayer gibt was aus, mpd nicht). Ich beobachte das erstmal.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe jetzt eben nochmal Pulseaudio installiert, jetzt läuft auch Skype wie es soll. Nur MPD zickt noch herum. Wähle ich als "type" unter "audio_output" pulse, wird nichts wiedergegeben. Wähle ich alsa, höre ich zwar Musik, dann ist allerdings keine parallele Wiedergabe (beispielsweise SMPlayer & MPD gleichzeitig) möglich bzw. MPD stürzt häufig ab. Das Logfile zeigt keinerlei Fehler oder Auffälligkeiten. Wo liegt der Fehler?

```
music_directory                 "/var/lib/mpd/music"

playlist_directory              "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"

db_file                         "/var/lib/mpd/database"

log_file                        "/var/log/mpd"

log_level                       "verbose"

state_file                      "/var/lib/mpd/state"

###############################################################################

# General music daemon options #########################################################

user                            "mpd"

group                           "audio"

bind_to_address                 "10.0.0.4"

bind_to_address                 "/var/lib/mpd/socket"

port                            "6600"

metadata_to_use "artist,album,title,track,name,genre,date,disc"

# Input #######################################################################

input {

        plugin "curl"

}

###############################################################################

# Audio Output ################################################################

audio_output {

        type           "pulse"

        name           "MPD"

        device         "pulse"

        mixer_control  "Master"

}

###############################################################################

###############################################################################

filesystem_charset "UTF-8"

decoder { 

        plugin "ffmpeg" 

        enabled "yes" 

}
```

MfG Jimini

Edit: und noch etwas - wenn ich das System starte und an den Frontanschlüssen beispielsweise ein Headset hängt, wird der Ton nur noch über die Front ausgegeben. Wie kriege ich es hin, dass alle Ausgänge genutzt werden können, ohne dass ich rebooten muss?

----------

## Jimini

Gelöst:

```
audio_output {

        type            "pulse"

        name            "Pulse Output"

        server          "localhost"

}
```

Zu beachten ist, dass der Netzwerkzugriff auf Pulseaudio (einstellbar über "paprefs") gestattet sein muss.

MfG Jimini

----------

